# Cadet Highland Dress



## CadetPiper (25 Mar 2010)

Hello, I am new to the site and I have searched for a similar topic and have not found one. If there is a topic which has discussed this, could you please direct me? 

I am a piper in the Army Cadets and my Corps is fitting me with a highland uniform. The previous piper wore a CF tunic with his highland dress and I am wondering if I can wear a CF tunic with my highland dress. Some of my Officers say that it is allowed while others say no. I checked the CATOs and there is no mention of it. The reason why I want to wear it is because the Cadet tunic cannot be cut  to fit a sporran.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Acer Syrup (26 Mar 2010)

The officers that said no where right.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68738.0

I would try to find more for you but the cadet website has been down all day.


----------



## ekpiper (26 Mar 2010)

CadetPiper, first and foremost, welcome to the forums, and thank you for following the guidelines for searching and grammar!

If you are a volunteer in a regimental pipe band (Camerons for you, I think), you can wear the CF uniform without any indication of rank (since cadet rank is not equivalent to CF rank) while performing duties for that pipe band.  However, you cannot wear the CF tunic during anything cadet related.  The regulation is given by AcerSyrup's referenced post, and the practical reason is that cadets, even in Highland affiliated units, are cadets, and wear their uniform accordingly.

ekpiper


----------



## Burrows (26 Mar 2010)

Cadets.ca - which is down for me right now - has an appendix on the CATOs covering highland dress on how to convert a cadet tunic to the doublet pattern (the cut along the bottom that allows the sporran to sit properly)

Your officers should have a hard copy of this somewhere (especially in a highland unit) - but it is also available online.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2010)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Cadets.ca - which is down for me right now - has an appendix on the CATOs covering highland dress on how to convert a cadet tunic to the doublet pattern (the cut along the bottom that allows the sporran to sit properly)
> 
> Your officers should have a hard copy of this somewhere (especially in a highland unit) - but it is also available online.



Works for me Kyle.....

Attached is the reference that Kyle was talking about....

Also attached is the CATO Annex that deals with Highland Dress


----------

